# 1986 Cutlass Paint Project



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Sup

Heres the new project. Everyone who knows the car called it the Cutty Mack so thats what ima call it.

Just fixing dents and Primering right now. 


Im using Evercoat Rage Gold bondo, Evercoat Easy Sand Glaze, and Evercoats new line of SlickSand primer.


Some pictures of before. 



Gotta fix the fucked up door striker panel.




Theeeee roof works though


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

More random pics

Finally getting around to throwing some primer on it. 





This is the grey primer with the black guide coat on it.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

your neighbors don't complain that you paint in your garage? looks like a nice neighborhood and the type that usually complains.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn you paint in a attached garage. I bet you don't have bugs in your house. :biggrin: Have you ever had problems with the paint leaking through that newspaper?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I think he is using a low pressure vent system, were the fans try to pull more air out then new air comming in........so are is actualy being pulled from in side the house as well as the inlet........so no fuems should get in the house.........I think thats how he is doing it?

But seriously Chriss, you never had any problems with the neighbors? :dunno:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

did u use cans or a compressor?


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 13 2005, 09:48 PM
> *did u use cans or a compressor?
> [snapback]3269274[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 

do you EVER read ANYTHING on this forum?


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

So far my neighbors have been cool with it. The neighbors to the right of me want to buy my Cutlass and want me to paint there car. The neighbors in front of me just moved in. The rest are just somewhat cool. The only problem iv had so far is with the association because they think we are running a business out of our house.

Even at my old friends house where I usually paint... We don't get any complaints from the neighbors.

I just keep an eye out for cops and its all good. 

The fumes get into the house a little but we haven't had many problems of bugs in the house. (A spider here n there)


I don't usually use newspaper but I have noticed a tad bit of primer getting through the newspaper. Like 20 or so little . dots but nothing bad.


I use a paint gun and air compressor. I have a 1 11cfm 80 gallon compressor and a 5 cfm 60 gallon compressor both hooked up to each other.

I never run out of air :biggrin: Which is coo.


----------



## JCF2Q (Jun 3, 2005)

thats cool man, I paint out my garage too.. I usually paint between 9-5 Monday through Fridays when everyone is at work!! =)

hey man, the threads you put up with step by step pictures is very informative.
I got one question, do you have any more pictures of a car getting sprayed with kandy?? like the impala you did?


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

So far t-day iv been wetsanding with 400 grit. I think im going to dry sand the car with 220 on the da then wetsand it with 400. 

Shits coming out straight tho. So far I gotta glaze a few small spots on the bumper and just add a couple coats of primer on the area by the roof and im good so far. The area I bondod is perfect.











It all aughta be sanded by tomorrow. Then I just gotta do the touch ups/prime/scuff and im done with the outside.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JCF2Q_@Jun 13 2005, 09:24 PM
> *thats cool man, I paint out my garage too.. I usually paint between 9-5 Monday through Fridays when everyone is at work!!  =)
> 
> hey man, the threads you put up with step by step pictures is very informative.
> ...



I wish I had more up to date pics. That impala should have hydraulics right now and I wanna see it hop. :biggrin: 

Here are some links on the kandies iv done with all the pics iv taken.

http://www.a2zautoforums.com/showthread.php?t=3391

http://www.a2zautoforums.com/showthread.php?t=3390

I like the scuff and spray kandy the most though. Over that base it make the kandy look like a ruby. I loved that color man.

This Cutty im working on should be painted kandy blue also. Ima see how thinks go but it should be kandy. Allot of pics will be posted.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 13 2005, 08:13 PM
> * The only problem iv had so far is with the association because they think we are running a business out of our house.
> 
> 
> [snapback]3269448[/snapback]​*


Been there done that :uh: 

and here is a tip  
If anybody asks........the cars you paint are from you'r car club members only.........this way it's all privet and personal use, wich (depending on your state law) legal.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

AHAHAHAHA Neat

Thanks man :roflmao:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

looking good keep you the good work...Was the sunroof factory or did you install it? If so let me know how you went about doing it..Thanks


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

lookin good, cat-daddy. can't go wrong with candy blue. good luck


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Nah the sunroof was factory.

Sorry,
Chris


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Get-er-done 

Finally done with the wet-sanding 












Now I gotta glaze the pin-holes and scratches that the primer didn't fill. Then spot primer the areas I think need a little more primer make the panel level.

All the areas I bondod dont need no work at all though. I shocked myself this time around.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I finally got my first warning from the association t-day. They said you cant have a non-operational vehicle stored at the house. The thing that really pisses me off is that the car still runs great and everything. I fixed the engine before I started on the body. The only thing that isent on it is its chrome and tail-light. I cant wait to call them tomorrow. Cause that is not right. Like they broke into my car and tried to start it?.. I dont think so.


----------



## JCF2Q (Jun 3, 2005)

damn homie... you should drive the car down to the office and ask who/which neighbor is making false reports (i think legally they have to give you this information) and base it on that you will carry out some court order.... 
thats some bullshit man. 
cause I got a feeling, unless you do something, they are going to keep pickin and pickin at ya.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

It's just the biggening Chris.........I'v had many notices of one kind or other, not to mention 3 "Final Notices" :uh:

Bottom line, it will be up to them to prove that you are operating an "illegal" Bisness........and thats a bit harder to do then write a notice.

Just try to keep low key.......don't do more then one car at a time........Don't have anything in writing.......have an understanding with the car's owners.......If anybody asks........any car that you are working on belongs to a member of your carclub, and therefor a privite matter.........and non-profit.

It's a good idea to look for a place that resycles left over paint and solvents.....What you do with your left over solvent waist, is a question they probably will ask.......and can get you in big trouble if you don't have the right answer.

I will tell you this though........inless a city officual directly saw you painting in your garage, it was most likely one of your neighbors who terned you in........so try to find out who it was, and keep an eye out for them.

In eather way good luck and don't let them get you down..........if you do get a fine........take it to court, but first find out whats the legal standpoint as far as painting your own privite car. (both city and state.)


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

A little stereo crap I play on putting in the car. If it all fits :machinegun: Ill get it in.. 






I wonder if you can paint amplifiers? 

The drivers side striker panel metal was cracked to shit. The door striker panel was a hole. You could actually see the backing plate that the stud screwed into and everything. I welded everything closed. Grinded it lightly then I kitty-haired / bondod/ glazed the panel till it was hella right.

Here was how it used to sit before.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Get-er-done







I used some more Evercoat primer and some rattle can as a guide coat. It was a windy day.. THe guide coat was a bitch to spray.

This aughta bee the last time primer is needed on the body. I just wanted to make sure some areas were right.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ok here's what i do so NO overspray get's to the neighbors...........



here's a pic


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

as you can see i open the garage door up just enough to get the furnace filters in there.........

then i line the filters along the entire bottom..........

then i take plastic rolls and tape them to the outside of the garage door........


this way the fan blows the overspray into the filters and the excess overspray is contained in the plastic


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks SWITCHCRAFT

I still dont know what ima do as far as ventelation or however it is spelled. I usually just keep the garage closed while spraying and while it is flashing I open the garage. I have allot more neighbors though. Get-er-done












The outside is DONE! I just got a few touch up primers on the hood to sand off and its done. Now I just gotta do the jambs and stuff.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

bro try it once.....for air i used 1 box fan up high in the back of the garage and 3 box fans in the front of the filters on the floor...........


you will see this helps alot



how many fans are you running now and where are they????



the reason mine helps is it simulates a cross flow booth...........and ther overspray is contained in the filters and the plastic...........


you can even stand outside while you're spraying and see that there are no fumes escaping the plastic.............


as long as the plastic is tight you are good to go...........


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 15 2005, 09:20 PM
> *
> 
> Get-er-done
> ...


i'de primer again and block again 
get that puppy straight__________
when i do a car i'll do bodywork,primer ,block,primer,block,primer and so on if it needs it 
final primer i'll go with some good primer like ppg k36, k38 then i'll seal


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

The car felt super smooth already after I sanded the grey off. I just dont like seeing to many old paint spots showing through. Thats why I sprayed the yellow 2k primer on it for the second time. This car is straight. Primer is only used to feather and fill and its done the job already. Ima scuff the jambs and then ill be set to start spraying.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

with what and how do you scuff the jambs?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

grey scotchbrite pad is all you need..........


----------



## JCF2Q (Jun 3, 2005)

yo Chris, I was browsing the AZ forum, and saw somewhere about a blazer with flip flop.. how did that come out, got any pics??


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

It came out nice.

http://www.a2zautoforums.com/attachment.ph...tachmentid=5184

http://www.a2zautoforums.com/showthread.ph...1&page=14&pp=10


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Shes all masked up

Now im just going to re-scuff-clean-tackrag-spray

Im going to be spraying it a House of Kolor PBC-63 Lake Violet Pearl
Or a Shimrin Kandy Oriental blue / Cobalt blue. It just depends on what the paint store has in stock.

Im really wanting that lake violet pearl. Its going to make the paint stand out with the chrome allot.


----------



## JCF2Q (Jun 3, 2005)

cool man, Im about the paint mine today in 12 hours or so, whenever the sun comes up and is shinin high.. good luck man.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Hell yeah good luck to you to.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Your getting through this project quick Chris :thumbsup:

and JCF2O, post pics when your done


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I love chris's posts, always alot of info and alot of pics, good luck with the project cant wait to see it done


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Finally got it painted. This paint looks fuckin great with chrome. It looks cool blue when any light hits it then it turns purple in the shade. The color kicks ass though.

I wasent able to make any type of paint booth setup. Locally they charge like 200 extra on paint then online. It sux but o well. Ima poor boy for a while.

Here are some pics of sealer


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I layed off/white sealer and then some orion silver just for the hell of it.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

The House of Kolor tech manual said it takes 6-8 quarts to paint small to average sized vehicle. O well. It only took 3 quarts of both paint and clear to paint the car. I got 3 coats of paint and 4 of clear.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks at that baby roar 



Cameras suck

Ill get some pics of it out in the sun with all the chrome on tomorrow. I got all the trim on t-day but it was too dark for pics.

Here is sneek peek tho. 







More pics will be posted tomorrow. Pics will also be posted when the cutting and buffing are done. Im gonna let it bake hella good in the sun before cut-n-buff.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Thats a beautiful color and beautiful job chris :thumbsup:


----------



## JCF2Q (Jun 3, 2005)

nice job man, looks good as hell..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

very nice bro..........


oh and.....only three quarts!!!!


did you lay it on in light coats or a little heavier????


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey man, did you use hok sealer, and i know you said you used 3 quarts total to paint it, i'm just wondering how much of each you used to do it... I'm trying to paint my camaro w/ that same stuff and i'm trying to get an idea of how much stuff i'm gonna need... also, did you use hok clear.... thanks


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I didn't use HoK sealer I used some Martin Senour off/white. It took 3 quarts of the actual paint and 3 quarts of the clear. The base itself I over-reduced 50% 1 part paint 1 part reducer. I always do this with the bases I don't know why I just do.

I lay-ed 2 medium wet coats of the base then 1 really wet coat using up and down spraying coats on the last coat. I dunno maybe I was lucky but I only did use 3 quarts of base on the whole car and it looks great. The clear was used as they said. (Not over-reduced) I only used 3 quarts and sprayed everything with 3 coats.

I used 3 quarts of sealer 3 quarts of HoK paint and 3 quarts of HoK clear. A Cutlass in my opinion is a pretty small car though also. :/ A Camaro I think is a little bigger. (I could be wrong though)


Thanks Guys for the complements.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Man that fresh paint sure does make old chrome look like shit. Paint still needs cut'n-buff big time.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

So far I think HoK clear is the shit. It holds its gloss unlike this Martin Senour clear I was using.

Usually the Martin Senour clear would loose gloss as it cured. HOuse Of Kolor clear is worth the extra moola.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Gotta love the factory sunroof that works.



It needs some 13"s along with some new chrome and weatherstripping tho


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Pretty paint tho.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

chriss, what kind of gun are you usint to paint


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=43430
:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

paint came out beautiful,,i cant wait to see it on some 13's

THANKS for the build up!!!!


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Hell yeah man.

Thank you


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah, thanks for the info bro, looks like i should be able to do the same w/ the camaro, probably buy 4 quarts of everything to be safe.... the surface area on an 89 camaro is so small cuz of the hatch and t'tops so i could prolly get away w/ 3 quarts... anyways.... job looks sweet, like the color.... good luck


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

how did you paint the jambs and under the trunk and hood? were you opening them and then closing them to paint the outside? how were you able to open and close them without smudging the wet paint. i can see you did the doors but the trunk and hood seems hard to do with out messing it up.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

NICE JOB.!!!


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for the complements :biggrin: 


CadyRidah I masked all the jambs and engine and trunk. Then I just left them open while I sealed them. Then I closed them and opened and closed and opened till I was done. The only area that smudged was under the hood and that was because the plastic wrap flew up while I was spraying and hit it. I touched it up while I was spraying the base though and you cant see where the plastic hit.

Thats how I did it though.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris I was just thinking that this would be the perfect "canvis" to try out some pinstriping


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking about too.  Ima see what happenz tho. Allot of people are stopping by wanting to buy it tho. Someone might make me an offer I cant refuse


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Chris that color came out sweet on the cutlass. Cant wait to see it on some 13's.....Good Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

so thats just hok lake violet pearl basecoat ?


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Yesser Till I get some more money for kandy if I decide to keep it.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Some updates.

Been workin on the stereo and engine allot. This engine was tortured but I got it runnin good. It rides bouncy as hell becuase of the hydraulics. This bitch has got some power tho.

After cutting and buffing.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I need some new trim and some wheels for this bitch. Shez not lookin like a crack-whore anymore tho :biggrin:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

This is probably it on the paint for a while tho. Ill be adding to it every now and then . I cut it with 1200-1500-200 grit. Till there were no shiney spots. Then buffed with 3m's perfect it 2. I still need to glaze it a few but for camera pics it dont matter.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I think I have 20" hydraulic cylinders in the back.... Doesent that look a little to high? Id rather have the front and back hella low.

I want this bitch low :/


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 13 2005, 11:08 AM~3266679
> *Damn you paint in a attached garage. I bet you don't have bugs in your house. :biggrin: Have you ever had problems with the paint leaking through that newspaper?
> *


GOT SOME EXPENSIVE TAPE, AND NEWS PAPER....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Aug 4 2005, 05:42 PM~3542295
> *This is probably it on the paint for a while tho.  Ill be adding to it every now and then . I cut it with 1200-1500-200 grit. Till there were no shiney spots. Then buffed with 3m's perfect it 2. I still need to glaze it a few but for camera pics it dont matter.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU REALLY GOT SOME GOOD ANGLES OF THE PAINT FLIPPIN...MY PICS ON MY TRHEAD DID NO JUSTICE...IM REDOING MY LAKE VILOET ..SOME DUMB FUCK HIT THE CAR!

I WAS SOOOOOOOOO PISSED WHEN I LAYED MY BASE DOWN..THE MOTHA WAS LIKE ALL PURPLE! THE CHIPS LOOKS LIKE COBALT.....THIS LOOKS NOTHING LIKE THE CHIP


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

LOL

I was thinking the same thing. I was spraying the base down and it was just purple. I was pissed... When I sprayed the clear some of the purple went away. Then when I cut and buffed it it seems more purple went away.

Its hard to find the purple this color has on the color charts.  Its still a pretty color though. Goodluck on your car. :biggrin:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

That Mustangs clean as fuck man :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Aug 5 2005, 04:06 PM~3548065
> *That Mustangs clean as fuck man  :thumbsup:
> *


think im gonna spray magenta kandy over it...lil patterns, 20 wires....

im lamboing the doors too...and stripped the guts...paintt the the plastic all inside like panel and dash!

its all in pieces again....its going for sale when im done....


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

That will look great man. There isent nothing like a loud paint job with some dubs on it.

 

Youd have to post some pics of it for us 

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy: Looks good man... Some 13's and youre good to cruise. :thumbsup:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey chris how did you watersand it how did you start what grit and what did you finish it off with


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I started with 1200 grit sandpaper. Then I went over with 1500 grit and then 2000 grit for final sanding. I usually like to da cars with the sandpaper but decided to do it wet this time.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Basically I wetsanded till there were no shiney spots. Just sand then squeegy and make sue there is no shine left. The I got over with finer grit sandpaper.


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

looks great....did you spray panel for panel on the blazer...????
loving the color on that cut dawg..drop some pin stripping on there!


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

o yea...and my paint is always shiny after its done and then when it cures for a da the shine dies real bad pisses me off all the time ima try hok clear next time!!!


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah I havent had a problem yet with hok clear. It dries really nice and resists chips very good. It will chip if hit very hard but not like the rubbery Martin Senour clear I was using. Iv bumped my door on a compressor in my garage when I was putting in my alarm and not a scuff on the paint at all. The Martin Senour clear woulda shown the primer and all.

On the Blazer I did it all at once. (I was dead tired also)


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

die back...........


just wetsand and buff it next time jaydogg


----------



## 91CADDY (Jul 17, 2005)

A Chris where did u get your grill from?


----------

